# Opals (Dominant / recessive)



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I recently bought some new colours but am having trouble identifying the opals.

Here are some pictures.









The breeder tells me this is a recessive opal red-phase ... but it looks like a dominant opal to me.









The breeder tells me this is an ash-red dominant opal, but it looks like recessive opal (red phase) on an ash-red bird to me. The ash-red dominant opal on Ron Huntley's website does not have blue on the head and neck.

Could I have some of the experts' opinions please? ;-)

I suppose breeding tests will be the only way to know for sure, both these hens will be mated to plain blues.

Regards,
Rudolph


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first one looks like a dom. opal to me too, but I could see it being a rec. opal.
The second to me looks like an ash-red rec. opal


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Rudolph*



rudolph.est said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought some new colours but am having trouble identifying the opals.
> 
> ...


The first bird could very well be a recessive opal red phase. I'm not sure that we can tell recessive opal from dominant opal just by looking at them. They can both be quite variable in appearance and the only way to know for sure would be by test breeding. 

The second bird doesn't really look opal to me but it could be as well. Some are hard to distinguish.

Bill


----------



## Crusty (Jun 3, 2014)

*Brunner lsabel*

Can anyone please possible colour matings with isabel male or female.I have used red and isabel babies same colour opposite sex, thanks


----------

